# Demand Valves on the rig



## Jon (Sep 8, 2008)

So... do you have them?
If you do, are you allowed to use them?

Rid, Vent, et al - Why aren't they in vogue?


----------



## NJN (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm going to play KEVD's advocate on this one.

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=699&highlight=Demand+Valves

Although it was I who originally posed the question to Jon.


----------



## KEVD18 (Sep 8, 2008)

NJNewbie196 said:


> I'm going to play KEVD's advocate on this one.
> 
> http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=699&highlight=Demand+Valves
> 
> Although it was I who originally posed the question to Jon.



strong work sir. you're an excellent protege


----------



## Jon (Sep 8, 2008)

Actually... because that was 3+ years ago... and they seem to have dissipated even more over that time...

I'd like to here Rid and Vent talk on this... again.





 Oh YEAH!


----------



## KEVD18 (Sep 8, 2008)

oh, and iirc, they fell from grace due to too many people that couldnt figure out that when the chest expanded, STOP FORCING AIR INTO THE LUNGS!!!!! too many blown lungs and they had to go.


----------



## NJN (Sep 8, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> strong work sir. you're an excellent protege



I do what i can.


----------



## VentMedic (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keith10247*
> 
> 
> _Oh,_
> _One other question: In my EMT cirriculum, they taught a lot about the FROPVD (Flow restricted oxygen powered ventillation device (I believe))._


 
My post from earlier on the O2 usage thread: 




> These demand valve devices have their problems which center around the expertise of the user.
> 
> They are taking a back seat to ATVs to become compliant with suggestions from the AHA guidelines. The CareVent EMT is very simplistic but provides simple ventilation with preset rates and volumes. However, as with all powered ventilation devices, one must continue to assess the patient for breath sounds and chest rise.


----------

